# démarrer iMac sous ubuntu installé sur disque externe usb



## JMR (5 Mars 2017)

Bonjour

Je cherche à démarrer mon iMac (El capitan) sur unbuntu installé sur un disque externe USB
J'ai vu des post similaire mais sur des versions OSX plus ancien.

Voici comment j'ai procédé:

J'ai installé ubuntu sur un disque dur externe a partir d'une clef USB et de mon imac de 2014 (os 10.11)

J'ai créé une partition ext4 et une swap, j'ai bien sélectionné l'installation du bootloader sur mon disque dur.

L'installation a bien fonctionné et je suis arrivé au bureau d'ubuntu.

j'ai éteint l'ordi et débrancher le disque dur

au redémarrage : écran noir et grup (glup ! première frayeur il y a donc eu des modifs sur l'ordi, je pensais que tout ce passait sur le disque externe)
je tape exit et l'ordi démarre sous l'OS mac.

dans préférence de l'os MAC je reselectionne le disque de démarrage de l'os Mac.

Maintenant je ne sais plus redémarrer ubuntu sur mon disque externe:
je tape C ou la touche option au démarrage avec mon disque externe branché, mais le système lance OS mac.
Alors que la clef USB est toujours proposé au démarrage si je tape la touche C

sur les anciens post on propose d'installer rEFIT, mais maintenant il n'est plus suivi et je ne sais pas si il est compatible avec OSX11 (j'ose pas essayer !)
merci pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Mars 2017)

Salut.
DDE branché que retourne dans le terminal un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## JMR (5 Mars 2017)

j'ai ça:

Last login: Sun Mar  5 07:46:14 on console

imac27:~ ROUX-CHATO$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            946.2 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         53.1 GB    disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.1 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                D38A2A86-57F5-41C1-89DA-FA1292AB6FD8

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3

   1:           Linux Filesystem                         999.2 GB   disk3s1

   2:                 Linux Swap                         1.0 GB     disk3s2


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Mars 2017)

Il me semble qu'il manque une partition EFI pour pouvoir booter ton Linux.
Que te renvoie dans le terminal un :
* sudo gpt -r show disk3*


----------



## JMR (5 Mars 2017)

Merci de chercher à m'aider
Voici ce que me répond le terminal:

imac27:~ ROUX-CHATO$ sudo gpt -r show disk3


WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss

or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your

typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.


To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.


Password:

Sorry, try again.

Password:

gpt show: disk3: Suspicious MBR at sector 0

      start        size  index  contents

          0           1         MBR

          1           1         Pri GPT header

          2          32         Pri GPT table

          34        2014         

        2048  1951520768      1  GPT part - 0FC63DAF-8483-4772-8E79-3D69D8477DE4

  1951522816     2000896      2  GPT part - 0657FD6D-A4AB-43C4-84E5-0933C84B4F4F

  1953523712        1423         

  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table

  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Mars 2017)

perso je reformaterai le dde puis je réinstallerai ubuntu en lui indiquant bien qu'il a affaire à une install UEFI en particulier pour GRUB (voir la doc ubuntu).
Pour formater correctement le DDE :
*diskutil eraseDisk free space disk3*


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2017)

Même s'il date un peu, ce tutoriel me paraît pas mal du tout.


----------



## JMR (8 Mars 2017)

Aie , ouille !
Bon j'ai bien m....
mais ça va mieux
j'ai effectivement reformater mon disque dur externe et réinstaller ubuntu 
la première fois ça m'a tout planté et je ne pouvais plus redémarrer macOS!
j'ai du tout réinstaller mon iMac (restauration en ligne puis avec Time Machine)
ça a pris des heures mais ça marché.
je peux aussi démarrer ubuntu a partir du disque dur externe
il fallait comme me le disait jeanjd63 créer une partitionUEFI ce qui est proposé.
Dans le doute, j'ai aussi créé une partition MBR (je crois) 
Maintenant ça marche: macOS par défaut et ubuntoo sur disque externe en appuyant la touche ait au démarrage
merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Mars 2017)

Super.


----------



## saorikiki (23 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

Mon imac rame sévère depuis que j'ai installé mountain lion, je pensais passer à Ubuntu, vous en pensez quoi? Est ce qu'il aurait moins de mal avec linux?...


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2017)

Cela dépend pour quoi faire : en terme de calcul brut, il n'y aura pas de miracle, les performances ayant forcément un "plafond" d'ordre matériel. Mais pour la vie courante, Linux est effectivement plus vif et réactif que macOS, pour peu que l'on n'utilise pas trop de _zigouigouis_ qui font joli mais sont sans grand intérêt (genre les gestionnaires graphiques comme Compiz par exemple).

Je trouve que KUbuntu est assez efficace et son interface (KDE) assez configurable. Je n'aimais pas KDE dans le temps (de KDE 1 à KDE 3) mais là, c'est pas mal et c'est devenu mon système par défaut. Tu as aussi l'excellent Mint, très simple et pratique ou XUbuntu, dont l'interface (XFCE) est assz légère et pleinement compatible avec les autres (KDE ou Gnome).

L'avantage aussi avec Linux, c'est que le système n'est pas moins gourmand en RAM que macOS.

Bien entendu il faut bien se douter que, sur Linux, à un moment ou à un autre, on finit toujours par user du _shell_ et du terminal  Rien de dramatique, mais il faut se faire à cette idée.
[Ce qui me convient parfaitement]


----------

